# مسلسل ايرانى متخلف :: ...السيد المسيح يصلى ...انا الحقير !!!!



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*مسلسل ايرانى متخلف :: ...السيد المسيح يصلى ...انا الحقير !!!!

الخميس	 18	 اغسطس 2011 - 12: 00 ص	 +02:00	 CEST	






بقلم :أيهاب شاكر
صُدمت وفزعت وتضايقت واحتدت روحي فيّ حين رأيت المسيح في إحدى حلقات المسلسل الإيراني" السيد المسيح" في معجزة صيد السمك، وهو يدعو الله قائلا:" اللهم استجب دعاي أنا الصغير الحقير...."
هل وصل الأمر إلى هذا الحد؟؟!! هل وصلت السفاهة وتشويه الحقيقة إلى هذه المرحلة من الخزي والبجاحة والسماجة؟ وهل لا يعتبر هذا ازدراء بالأديان؟
لا أعتقد أنه في القرآن، على اعتبار أن المسيح فيه مجرد نبي، ورد ذكر أن المسيح صلى أو دعا نفسه بهذه الصفة، ولا أعتقد على الإطلاق أنه جاء فيه هذا الوصف لأي نبي من أنبياء الله، ولا أعتقد مطلقاً، أنه جاء في أي عمل تليفزيوني أو سينمائي وصف لأي نبي بهذا الوصف المشين، فما بالنا بالسيد المسيح، الذي يعرفه الإسلام بأنه روح الله، وأنه الوحيد الذي لم ينخسه الشيطان.
المسيح، له كل المجد،الذي وصفه الكتاب المقدس، كتاب الله عز وجل، والمنزه عن التحريف والتبديل والنسخ قائلا:" اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآباء بالأنبياء قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، صَائِرًا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا وَرِثَ اسْمًا أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُمْ".(عبرانيين 1 : 1-4).
المسيح، الذي انشقت السماوات وجاء صوت الله الآب قائلا:" وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ" ( متى 3 : 17 ). وأيضا،" وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا"( متى 17 : 5 ).

المسيح، الذي قال عن نفسه:"أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي" (يوحنا 14 : 6 ).
المسيح، الذي قال:"أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.( رؤيا 1: 8 ) وأيضا، " قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا." ( رؤيا 21 : 6 )
المسيح، ذاك الشخص الذي شغلَ كل عقول المفكرين سواء مؤمنين به أو غير مؤمنين، و سبى قلوب المحبين و أراح كل من أتى له من المتعبين و هو الذي قسم التاريخ بمولده وأعطى البشرية فداء وخلاصاً وأملاً بصلبه، الذي قهر الموت بقيامته، وأعطى رجاء لمن يؤمن به، وكسر شوكة الموت ورهبة الهاوية.
إن روعة و جمال وتفرد شخصية المسيح تتميز بكمال صفاته الأدبية المجيدة السامية، التي لم ولن توجد في شخص غيره، هذا الذي قال متسائلا مؤكدا ومستنكراً: من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟ فقد كان موضوع شبع و كل سرور الآب كما إنه أثر في قلوب كثيرة في عظمة محبته و عظمة نعمته و عظمة تعاليمه و لم ُيعلّم شيئاً إلا وكان يعيشه.
في تواضعه: وهو الله الظاهر في الجسد، الذي جاء لأرضنا في صورة إنسان" الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ. لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الأب.(فيلبي 2 : 6 – 11 )


في رقته: نرى قلبه الرقيق المليء بالحب للمتألمين إذ على قبر لعازر نراه يبكي كابن الإنسان، كما بكى أيضاً على أورشليم لأنها لم تعرف زمان افتقادها. 
في حنانه: كان يَجول يصنع خيراً و يشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس.
في مرقس1 جاءه أبرص قائلاً له إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني... يخبرنا مرقس عن مشاعر المسيح (فتحنن يسوع و مد يده و لمسه و قال له أريد فاطهر)..إنه يشفي من الداخل أي القلب والنفس، و من الخارج المرض، فهذا الأبرص ممنوع بحسب الشريعة اليهودية أن يلمسه أحد، حتى لا يتنجس مثله، المسيح تحنن عليه و لمسه بلمسة حنان شفى قلبه المكسور مع جسده المعلول. ولم يخشى المسيح أن يتنجس لأنه المُطهر، هو الشمس التي تدخل لمكان مظلم وتخرِج الظلام خارجا، ولكنها، أي الشمس، لا تتأثر من الظلام، بل تهزمه وتخرجه خارجاً.
في غفرانه: لما كان على الصليب قال:"يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ماذا يفعلون" يغفر لمن أهانوه وصلبوه وقتلوه، هذا هو المسيح المحب الغفور السميع العليم، المخلص الفادي العظيم المجيد، الموجود في كل مكان، الذي حير العقول والأذهان وهدى من آمن به وأعطاه السلام، السلام المفقود الآن في العالم بسبب البعد عن ملك السلام، المسيح له كل المجد...

قال عنه جبران خليل جبران:" إن إكليل الشوك على رأسك هو أجلّ وأجمل من تاج بهرام، والمسمار في كفّك أسمى وأفخم من صولجان المشتري، وقطرات الدماء على قدميك أسنى لمعانا من قلائد عشتروت .فسامح هؤلاء الضعفاء الذين ينوحون عليك لأنّهم لا يدرون كيف ينوحون على نفوسهم، واغفر لهم لأنّهم لا يعلمون أنّك صرعت الموت بالموت ووهبت الحياة لمن في القبور".
كما قال أحدهم عنه": في الكيمياء، حول الماء إلى شراب، في الإحياء لقد ولد بدون الحمل الطبيعي، في الفيزياء فانه دحض قانون الجاذبية عندما صعد إلى السماء، في الاقتصاد دحض قانون تقليل المادة بإطعام 5000 رجل بسمكتين و خمسة أرغفة خبز، في الطب شفى المرضى والعميان بدون استعمال جرعة واحدة من الأدوية، في التاريخ هو البداية و النهاية، في الحكومة قال أنه سيدعى المستشار الأعظم أمير السلام، في الدين قال لا يأتي أحد إلى الآب إلا من خلاله". 
كما قال الكتاب المقدس، لو أردنا أن نتحدث عنه وعما قاله وفعله، لن تكفي كل كتب العالم، فهو الفريد في مولده، وفي حياته، وعطائه، في كلامه وتعاليمه، في موته وقيامته، في صعوده، وأيضا في مجيئه الثاني.
لذا، فهذا المسلسل المشوه لشخصية المسيح الحقيقية، والمزور للتاريخ ولدلائله، ما هو إلا أنفاس من الشيطان ومحاولات منه كما فعل من قبل وما يزال، ليشوه الخالق ومحبته وصورته في أعين البشر، ليبقيه في الظلام والظلمات، ليبعده عن الطريق والحق والحياة، وكل ما في المسلسل لهو كذب وغش وتزوير وتزييف للحق وللحقائق.



*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 أغسطس 2011)

فى القران المسيح هو كلمة الله ،
فهل كلمة الله .. حقير !!

كل كلمة بطالة سيُعطون عنها حساب يوم الدين .


----------



## شميران (18 أغسطس 2011)

اصلا انا بلا ماأشوف المسلسل اعرف كله تزوير ونفاق وكذب x كذب كفاية انه مسلسل ايراني...
بس الاهم من هذا كله مستحيل انهم يشوهون صورة ربنا وحبيبنا ويسوعنا  ومحبته في عيوننا مستحيييييييييييل .... 
يارب نور عقولهم....


----------



## grges monir (18 أغسطس 2011)

دة مسلسل ايرانى يا جماعة
يعنى بيوضح صورة المسيح من وجهة نظر اسلامية متخلفة
فلا داعى للزعل
يعنى مثلا برضة
جهة مسيحية عملت فيلم عن محمد
فبتاكيد هايطلع نبى كذاب وانسان مدعى زيف للنبوة
  عشان كدة الامور دى بتقاس من وجهات نظر حسب العقيدة الايمانية لل قام بيها
المفروض فى رايىء الشخصى ان لايجوز لااحد عرض رموز دينية تخص الاخر بوجهة نظرة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

ماذا تتوقع من هؤلاء غير الكذب والتزوير


----------



## Last_Day (18 أغسطس 2011)

> يعنى بيوضح صورة المسيح من وجهة نظر اسلامية متخلفة



لازم تفرق  بين   النظرة السنية    والشيعية    للموضوع ده    ما تخلطش الامور ببعض   وتشتم الاسلام  بجملته علشان فرقة (ضالة منه )   غلطت     احنا  كسنة ضد   تصوير   السيد االمسيح     بأي شكل  من الاشكال    لتكريمه    نهايك عن شتمه    علي لسان انجيل منحول اسمه انجيل برنابا    الاسلام برئ منه    ​


----------



## grges monir (18 أغسطس 2011)

Last_Day قال:


> لازم تفرق  بين   النظرة السنية    والشيعية    للموضوع ده    ما تخلطش الامور ببعض   وتشتم الاسلام  بجملته علشان فرقة (ضالة منه )   غلطت     احنا  كسنة ضد   تصوير   السيد االمسيح     بأي شكل  من الاشكال    لتكريمه    نهايك عن شتمه    علي لسان انجيل منحول اسمه انجيل برنابا    الاسلام برئ منه    ​


زميلى العزيز
انا لا اشتم لكن اوضح حقيقة ان نظرة الاسلام للمسيح سواء سنية او شيعية بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع  لان كل الطوائف الاسلامية باختلافها مرجعيتها هو  القران الذى جرد المسيح من مجدة الالهى الازلى الذى لة
فعندما اقول متخلفة اقصد بها انها نظرة  لاتمت للواقع والمنطق بصلة
كتاب اتى بعد المسيحية باكثر من ستة قرون كاملة يقول فى اسطر قليلة منة ان المسيح ليس اللة ولم يقدم  اى دليل سوى كلام مرسل لامعنى لة زميلى
اما موضوع انجيل برنابا هذا فاذا  كان الاسلام برىء منة فالمسيحية اكثر براء منة لانة ليس  انجيل اصلا فى  وجهة النظر المسيحية

ملحوظة الساحة هنا  ليس للحوار
اطرح ما لديك فى الاقسام المخصصة
دمت بخير زميلى


----------



## MAJI (18 أغسطس 2011)

لو الامر كان معكوس 
هل كان المسلمون سيسكتون ؟
هكذا يغذون ادمغة المسلمين بهذه الصورة البشعة عن السيد المسيح
لكن هم لديهم قوتهم البشرية وارهابياتهم ونحن لنا الرب الاله الذي له النقمة ونحن صامتون 
ولنرى من سيثبت الى النهاية
شكرا للخبر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Last_Day (18 أغسطس 2011)

> ميلى العزيز
> انا لا اشتم لكن اوضح حقيقة ان نظرة الاسلام للمسيح سواء سنية او شيعية بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع لان كل الطوائف الاسلامية باختلافها مرجعيتها هو القران الذى جرد المسيح من مجدة الالهى الازلى الذى لة
> فعندما اقول متخلفة اقصد بها انها نظرة لاتمت للواقع والمنطق بصلة
> كتاب اتى بعد المسيحية باكثر من ستة قرون كاملة يقول فى اسطر قليلة منة ان المسيح ليس اللة ولم يقدم اى دليل سوى كلام مرسل لامعنى لة زميلى
> ...




اولا  بشكر طريقتك المحترمة في الحوار بس انا حببيت اوضح مش   اتناقش  او اقيم حوار   وان كنا  لا نؤمن بالوهية المسيح   فلسنا اول من يؤمن بذلك     وهذا لا يمنع اننا الفئة الوحيدة بعدكم    التي   تعتبره   نبي ورسول كريم    لا يجوز لنا  حتي رسمه   لي احترامنا له    ولسيرته العطرة   ولا تنسي ان عيسي او يسوع ليس لكم  ولكنه لنا ايضا   وفي ايماني   انا  كمسلم   انا اعتبره رسولي ونبيي     ليس  للمسيحي الحق الحصري فيه  ​


----------



## Last_Day (18 أغسطس 2011)

> لو الامر كان معكوس
> هل كان المسلمون سيسكتون ؟




 صدقني انا مسلم ومتغاظ زي زيك    وبأيدك   في الراي ان هذا العمل   المنحول  فيه اهانه لسيد المسيح عليه السلام ​


----------



## grges monir (18 أغسطس 2011)

Last_Day قال:


> اولا  بشكر طريقتك المحترمة في الحوار بس انا حببيت اوضح مش   اتناقش  او اقيم حوار   وان كنا  لا نؤمن بالوهية المسيح   فلسنا اول من يؤمن بذلك     وهذا لا يمنع اننا الفئة الوحيدة بعدكم    التي   تعتبره   نبي ورسول كريم    لا يجوز لنا  حتي رسمه   لي احترامنا له    ولسيرته العطرة   ولا تنسي ان عيسي او يسوع ليس لكم  ولكنه لنا ايضا   وفي ايماني   انا  كمسلم   انا اعتبره رسولي ونبيي     ليس  للمسيحي الحق الحصري فيه  ​


شكرا ليك زميلى على  ادبك الجم  وذوقك الجميل
صدقنى يا زميلى لا يعيننى ابدا من يؤمن بيسوع  المسيح لة المجد ك ألة او نبى او يؤمن بة اصلا
 اللة اعطانا العقل نفكر ونميز وبة واولا واخيرا دى حرية اعتقاد لا احد وصى على الاخر بها فانت حر  فى ذلك تماما
ومن قال لك ان المسيح للمسيحين فقط بل هو للعالم اجمع من يقبل الية لا يخرجة خارجا  ابداا بل يقبلة بكل حب
وهو من قال
*لا يحتاج الأصحّاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى. فاذهبوا وتعلّموا ما هو، إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، لأني لم آت لأدعو أبرارًا، بل خطاة إلى التوبة
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*نحن كسنة .. نبجل رسلنا فنقول المسيح علية صلاة الله مثله مثل محمد*
*ونمنع تجسيد الرسل (وان كنت شخصيا لا اميل لهذا الراى فى عصرنا هذا)*
*ولا اعرف كيف وافقت ايات الله الشيعية على هذا الكلام على لسان السيد المسيح !!*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 أغسطس 2011)

*هل كلمه الحقير في صلاه المسيح احترام للانبياء يا مسلمين! و اعتقد انه مفروض عليكم دينيا احترامهم صح و لا غلط؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 أغسطس 2011)

*اصلا انجيل برنابا منحول و علماء مسلمون لهم وزنهم قالوا بكذبه لان فيه اهانه لشخص محمد كمان مش يسوع بس يبقي الايرانيين دول قاصدين يعملوا مسلسل مرتكز علي احداث الانجيل دا نوع من القصد يعني و لا ايه؟مش بعيده عليهم...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2011)

*فى الاخير هو مجرد مسلسل ايرانى لا يعنيننا ف شىء*


----------



## حمورابي (18 أغسطس 2011)

*حينما تم الإنتهاء من مسلسل " الحسن والحسين " *
*وقامت بعض الفضائيات بعرضهِ . مــُنع في إيران وكذلك الدولة التابعة لها حاليــًا العراق . على اساس انهُ تم تَجسيد صور الحسن والحسين . . . *
*وهَدَّدَتْ إيران بأنها سوف تقوم بعمل مسلسل وتجســــد صورة نبي الاسلام محمد . . *


----------



## MAJI (20 أغسطس 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *حينما تم الإنتهاء من مسلسل " الحسن والحسين " *
> *وقامت بعض الفضائيات بعرضهِ . مــُنع في إيران وكذلك الدولة التابعة لها حاليــًا العراق . على اساس انهُ تم تَجسيد صور الحسن والحسين . . . *
> *وهَدَّدَتْ إيران بأنها سوف تقوم بعمل مسلسل وتجســــد صورة نبي الاسلام محمد . . *


لماذا تزعل ايران هل الحسن والحسين محتكرين لها؟
وبخصوص تجسيدهما فان صورهما منتشرة في كل مكان وفي التاكسيات والاماكن العامة 
اما تهديدها *وهَدَّدَتْ إيران بأنها سوف تقوم بعمل مسلسل وتجســــد صورة نبي الاسلام محمد .*
*فيارييييت تجسد نبي الاسلام *


----------

